# Dredges



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm looking for user comments on the Stripteaser Dredges, or other that may be better. Thanks Mike


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

fishmagician said:


> I'm looking for user comments on the Stripteaser Dredges, or other that may be better. Thanks Mike


We have one. I like the idea and weight. I didn't liked the tree it came with- kinda cheap. We replaced it with a better one. You will have to replace strips as they get damaged by toothy critters. We had to replace 2 one trip to the keys because of barracuda. But they were easy to change out quickly.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We like our stripteaser for fun fishing naturals but you can't beat a natural dredge.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I love dredges of all kinds. For smaller boaters, nothing beats a strip dredge for fish attraction and ease in clearing. Like Tim said though, how could you beat a school of real ballyhoo or mullet behind the boat? Just takes a good bit more time to rig prior to the trip


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I love my bowling pin teaser. I do not fish without it. Easy to clear and raises fish. I actually have to order another pin because a hoo bit of my last pin last week while I was pulling it in. Had to watch it float off because we were hooked up. Just another option to think about.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Which pin were you using? Mirrored? Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Play Action makes some killer pins. ALWAYS rig a section of cable to a pin!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess I'm in the minority on pulling dredges from center consoles. I would venture to say that 90% of people that pull teasers from center consoles have flat lines in between the teasers and the back of the boat, and do not have a pitch bait ready to roll. And in the event they do have a pitch bait, where are you going to pitch it with flat lines in your alleys? So then I ask, why pull teasers at all? Just more lines to clear or tangle. Save your money. Big boats are a completely different story.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> I guess I'm in the minority on pulling dredges from center consoles. I would venture to say that 90% of people that pull teasers from center consoles have flat lines in between the teasers and the back of the boat, and do not have a pitch bait ready to roll. And in the event they do have a pitch bait, where are you going to pitch it with flat lines in your alleys? So then I ask, why pull teasers at all? Just more lines to clear or tangle. Save your money. Big boats are a completely different story.


I run a big plunger right behind my pins. I can't tell you how many fish I've seen bird dogging the pins to fall back and either hit the plunger or swing out to the riggers and eat. I'm all about doing anything to bring a fish into my spread. As for clearing lines, it literally takes 15 seconds to clear those pins. So in my opinion, why not pull them?

My pins are the lulu teasers, I can't remember where I got them. Chris I've got bite marks on a couple pins but I figured that 400lb would be enough to prevent a cutoff. Guess ill have to rerig with cable to prevent another cutoff.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

For simplicity I greatly prefer either bowling pins or fender teasers. While I have no doubt dredges pull in fish it can get complicated keeping them clean as well as having the tackle to be able to bring them in if a fish is on them. Strip teasers do alleviate some of the weight issue but not the bulk. If it is late in the summer and we exclusively targeting white marlin (White Marlin Shootout) we pull mullet dredges which I buy from Baitmasters. Otherwise, pins or fenders for me.

Good luck

Robert


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I like to use the fenders myself and they do work well. 

I do use a dredge also but its off one of the riggers and I use one of the Daiwa Tanacom's as the dredge reel. We just hit the button and it raises it out of the way.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

While I ran my Blackman in California I had a friend Bob who used either two or three inline dorado shaped teaser that were painted in the dorado colors with stainles mirrows in the middle, gad, the stripped marlin chased him in circles they like those thing. I haven't seen them advertised in a long time.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

We have a couple fender teasers. In an outboard. How far back do you guys pull yours? We usually pull them about 5-7 feet off the transom.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

The timing on this string is perfect. I have been having trouble getting anything into my spread. I have an outboard, I have not been running any teasers. That is one of the areas I have identified to fix- going to pickup some kind of teasers and run them off of the transom d-rings. Plan was to run them back about 15-20 feet off of transom, then start my regular spread with the flat lines starting about 25 feet past them.

Just looked up fender teasers and I have used bowling pin teasers on a friend's boat. Any preferred places or brand for fender teasers and bowling pin teasers? 

Very curious on placement for smaller outboards for teasers and start of spread.

Thanks in advance!

David


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Been considering this idea as well. I have two white fenders I (never) use... for anything LOL! 

Maybe I should drag one (?) 

How far back do you set it?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Cap'n Davey said:


> Been considering this idea as well. I have two white fenders I (never) use... for anything LOL!
> 
> Maybe I should drag one (?)
> 
> How far back do you set it?


Maybe put a little color on them, green / yellow- purple / pink ??? That could get some reactions


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Use them as fenders at the dock


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

you guys are NOT helping!! although you are rather funny.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Neither will teasers if you are just starting out and dont know how to rig or use pitch baits. Just another one or two lines to clear for a small boat and crew. Keep it simple, particularly if you dont have outriggers. 3 or 4 lines. Where you are fishing is way more important than what you are pulling


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

no idea on pitch baits. That's for sure. another item to add to the "to learn" list. Outriggers- yes. 5 lines in the spread. Have had trouble being in the right areas so yes- definitely another item to improve on. Good points.

Does the spread on a small boat get adjust back further or in closer than that of a let's say 50ft sportfisher? or does the distance from the boat remain the same?

David


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> The timing on this string is perfect. I have been having trouble getting anything into my spread. I have an outboard, I have not been running any teasers. That is one of the areas I have identified to fix- going to pickup some kind of teasers and run them off of the transom d-rings. Plan was to run them back about 15-20 feet off of transom, then start my regular spread with the flat lines starting about 25 feet past them.
> 
> Just looked up fender teasers and I have used bowling pin teasers on a friend's boat. Any preferred places or brand for fender teasers and bowling pin teasers?
> 
> ...



http://www.captharry.com/product/Te...-Chains/Ultimate-Pin-Teaser/Teasers,/230.html

Those come fully rigged ready to fish. I run mine off the port cleat just far enough back for them to dig and stay under water. I run a moldcraft chubby chugger in dolphin colors about 3' behind the last pin. Those pins are awesome, I won't fish without them.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

sniperpeeps said:


> http://www.captharry.com/product/Te...-Chains/Ultimate-Pin-Teaser/Teasers,/230.html
> 
> Those come fully rigged ready to fish. I run mine off the port cleat just far enough back for them to dig and stay under water. I run a moldcraft chubby chugger in dolphin colors about 3' behind the last pin. Those pins are awesome, I won't fish without them.


Little or Regular LuLus? 2, 4 or more?

Instead of teasers, we have been running a 6th Lure in the spread (2 Flats on Bent Butts, Two on outriggers, One WTF back on a Birdie, and now a 6th between the Flats and Outrigger.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Cap'n Davey said:


> Little or Regular LuLus? 2, 4 or more?
> 
> Instead of teasers, we have been running a 6th Lure in the spread (2 Flats on Bent Butts, Two on outriggers, One WTF back on a Birdie, and now a 6th between the Flats and Outrigger.



I pull the 8 pin standard lulu in dolphin pattern. I keep them in a laundry basket which sits perfectly in the splash well forward of the motors. Retrieval and redeploying is simple, just pull them in and stack them in basket and send them back out when your ready. Most of the time I am the only one who has any experience on the boat and I run 5 lines and that teaser with no problems. If you have an experienced crew it's even easier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

sniperpeeps said:


> I pull the 8 pin standard lulu in dolphin pattern. I keep them in a laundry basket which sits perfectly in the splash well forward of the motors. Retrieval and redeploying is simple, just pull them in and stack them in basket and send them back out when your ready. Most of the time I am the only one who has any experience on the boat and I run 5 lines and that teaser with no problems. If you have an experienced crew it's even easier.


I can do that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Btw Peeps. You have them on a short rod? Or just handling them?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Cap'n Davey said:


> Btw Peeps. You have them on a short rod? Or just handling them?



They come with a nylon line I just hand line them in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree with Woody, fishing center consoles with a huge teaser is just asking for trouble when a fish hits and trying to get the fish in. The closest thing to a teaser we have run on our boat is a squid chain and we did have a pitch bait ready for whatever might come up to that.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

FishFighter92 said:


> I agree with Woody, fishing center consoles with a huge teaser is just asking for trouble when a fish hits and trying to get the fish in. The closest thing to a teaser we have run on our boat is a squid chain and we did have a pitch bait ready for whatever might come up to that.



It's really not that hard....or problem causing. It's the closest thing to the boat so it really is the last thing that needs to come in in most cases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

How far back do you run your daisy chain with out boards?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Save your money. If you have never properly dredge fished before, and have ample knowledge of pitch baiting, there are way better ways to spend your money than on dredges, especially from a center console where you probably dont even have the vision to watch it anyway


----------

